# Venomous snakes?



## Dr. Noob (Aug 1, 2007)

Are there any venomous snakes that are kept as pets regularly? Just wondering because i haven't heard of any snakes other than constrictors being kept as pets.


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

couple of guys on here keep gaboons i think.. and a guy called *o* keeps alot of hots i think 

peace

James


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I thought hognoses were rear fanged mild venomouses! lol how wrong i was!There are a few vipers i believe.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

yeh people keep alot of different venomous snakes rattle snakes and loads of other types of pit vipers, cobras, mambas taipans you name it somewhere someone keeps it.


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Dr. Noob said:


> Are there any venomous snakes that are kept as pets regularly? Just wondering because i haven't heard of any snakes other than constrictors being kept as pets.


Well, don't let it scare you TOO much....

But there are venom-like compounds in the saliva of corn snakes.

Might be what causes some people to have itchy-swelling responses to certain snake bites.

Yes, hognoses are also rear-fanged venomous, though not USUALLY dangerous to humans. Some people have reactions to them - including a member on this board, if I remember rightly.

Generally speaking, though, most people keep non-venomous snakes (which aren't all necessarily constrictors) ... not least because they don't usually need licensing!


----------



## anaconda8301 (Apr 16, 2007)

there are a number of ppl who have mangroves as well alot of specialists with have dwa and those who keep them in a personal collection wont post details on here cos they are not as easy to trade due to licensing personally id love to get a a few vipers not sure what ones i would go for and only when i got a big house to give it nice big housing


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, you goona buy a royal or carpat or something, you say and now, you gonna go to venomies????

:grin1:


----------



## Dr. Noob (Aug 1, 2007)

NONO!!! I am definitely NOT getting a venomous one!!! :lol2: I was only asking out of interest; yes i probably will get a carpet or royal python.

It's interesting that corns have venom-like saliva as i have one. He never bit me, though! 
Did you know that some shrews have venom in their saliva?


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Dr. Noob said:


> NONO!!! I am definitely NOT getting a venomous one!!! :lol2: I was only asking out of interest; yes i probably will get a carpet or royal python.
> 
> It's interesting that corns have venom-like saliva as i have one. He never bit me, though!
> Did you know that some shrews have venom in their saliva?



This is my royal python、CBUS 2006.


----------



## lampropeltis (Jun 21, 2007)

as far as i know the list of hot snakes "available" is endless
youve got to know where to look
and as long as youve got the relevent dwal's and experience
you could get anything
but im sure some ones you need zoo licences for
like inland taipans and king browns
but im not sure


----------



## Daniel (Jul 28, 2005)

awww great greeen ribon royal you got there!!
dan


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

lampropeltis said:


> as far as i know the list of hot snakes "available" is endless
> youve got to know where to look
> and as long as youve got the relevent dwal's and experience
> you could get anything
> ...


if you could source them you could keep them on a DWAL no special zoo licence


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

My pygmy carpet python.


----------



## saj1985 (Jun 30, 2007)

u kno these venomous snakes in the wild they bite and inject venom n wai a lil while then eat the prey, is this he same wid these pet venemous snakes? or does i vary wid wot type of venemous snake i is?


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

my tree corn snake...


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi, greenlikegecko!

This is my green shrine!


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

*o* said:


> This is my royal python、CBUS 2006.


my god i'm jelous of your collection you have some stunning snakes. what type of corn is this. i love the pure white ones with the black eyes. cant remember the full name it begins with leu...lol:mf_dribble:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Hardwicki said:


> my god i'm jelous of your collection you have some stunning snakes. what type of corn is this. i love the pure white ones with the black eyes. cant remember the full name it begins with leu...lol:mf_dribble:


that my freind is a rhino viper


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

wow its stunning. so *o* do you have a special licence for all these snakes? what type is it and how do you get one? im hoping to do a zoology degree in the near future...would a zoo licence enable me to get dangerous species?

: victory:


----------



## *o* (Apr 12, 2007)

Hardwicki said:


> wow its stunning. so *o* do you have a special licence for all these snakes? what type is it and how do you get one? im hoping to do a zoology degree in the near future...would a zoo licence enable me to get dangerous species?
> 
> : victory:



My dad is a zoologist. That`s why there are several venomies in my house.
I am also look after them.
I sometimes buy venomoies from a shop. There are a market(a secret market)in Tokyo. Common people don`t know. There is a venomous VIP room only allows some people to get in there.

: victory:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

so how old are you *O*?


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

thats cool. you got some stunning snakes there matey i must say...grrr...green with envy: victory:


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's a few of mine. Althought I'm not in the UK figured I'd share.

Chizoba the gaboon viper 


















Rhino Vipers 


















Sam the Atheris Hispida 









Sam the Atheris Hispida 









Update for anyone who has followed my past posts. 
I started with three rhino viper babies unfortunately 2 of them never took to eating on there own tried everything but as it goes. I got my my white lipped vipers eating but only anoles and tree frogs. The atheris hipida is going to AL cortz this weekend also known as viperkeeper on your tube. I'm letting him have a try to get it established cause I'm having no luck. He had a pair a while back that had some type of parasite and didn't make it so I'm hoping he can get this guy eating regularly.

Anyways back to the topic at hand enjoy the pics.


----------



## Eric (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's the white lipped vipers.


----------



## VieT (Jul 10, 2007)

some realy stunning snakes...

is it true venomies cant be tamed ? or is that bull ... i would of thought it was possible.. but like all other snakes there is always a risk ??

peace

James


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

VieT said:


> is it true venomies cant be tamed ? or is that bull ... i would of thought it was possible.. but like all other snakes there is always a risk ??


Ok.

Imagine you have a baby corn. When they're newly hatched, they're very nervous little animals, and they are likely to strike. This isn't a problem when you've got a corn snake, because they might not break the skin, even if they do they only have little teeth...

Now pretend it's a baby cobra. They're equally 'nervy' when they hatch and equally likely to strike...

First time you get bit, even if they have little teeth, they have a heck of a punch behind them. They can and will envenomate people even straight out of the egg.

If you had a "safe" venomous snake (i.e. one that had been surgically altered to remove its venom glands - which is not a good idea, is very risky for the snake... and there's no guarantee they won't grow back) you might well find they have very nice temperaments if you don't have to worry so much about what happens if you get bitten. In that respect they can probably be accustomed to handling just the same as any other snake.

But that risk - that you've got Billy Cobra out on your lap and you sneeze, startling the snake, and he bites you... it's not worth taking. People have made mistakes like that handling Gaboons - they're big, lazy snakes who are not particularly reactive... but all you have to do is screw up ONCE and you've REALLY screwed up.


----------



## Razzladazzla (Feb 5, 2007)

VieT said:


> some realy stunning snakes...
> 
> is it true venomies cant be tamed ? or is that bull ... i would of thought it was possible.. but like all other snakes there is always a risk ??
> 
> ...


I saw a programme on Sky the other day about 'Fighters' in Thailand who do lots of stunts with King Cobras as part of a stage performance. According to the programme, they tame very easily and don't try to bite at all. 

The programme showed women dancing with King Cobras in their arms and even putting the cobras heads in their own mouths. The programme claimed it was possible soley because they were tame and that they had not been doctored in any way.

The Thai 'fighters' who were showing off their dodging tricks were doing it with wild Cobras, which of course were still very aggressive. 

I don't think the snakes were harmed, although they were certainly teased. Some of the people depend on the shows for their livelyhood, although this still doesn't make it morally acceptable. The worst part is the number of snakes that are taken from the wild. It said it is becoming much harder for the Fighters to find large wild snakes anymore.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Razzladazzla said:


> I saw a programme on Sky the other day about 'Fighters' in Thailand who do lots of stunts with King Cobras as part of a stage performance. According to the programme, they tame very easily and don't try to bite at all.
> 
> The programme showed women dancing with King Cobras in their arms and even putting the cobras heads in their own mouths. The programme claimed it was possible soley because they were tame and that they had not been doctored in any way.
> 
> ...


im not convinced thats the truth


----------



## Hardwicki (Jun 18, 2007)

hey i think...
a)theyre nutters....and or...
b)theres something not quite right with those cobras

: victory:


----------



## Razzladazzla (Feb 5, 2007)

It was a documentary on this week on one of the 'discovery' channels. It was on at midnight and had 'hissing' in the title. I can't remember the full title. 

They showed it all in full detail. It looked real and it was all purported to be a genuine documentary. Though who know how much is faked with all these quiz shows and stuff these days.

When the girls put the cobras heads in their mouths you could certainly see they were real and alive. You couldnt see for sure that they didnt have their mouths sown up though. But the narrator clearly said they had not been tampered with and that it could only be done because they were tame and had spent their whole lives in captivity.

You can be sure that one day somebody will get bitten and in a thai village will probably die though.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

Razzladazzla said:


> It was a documentary on this week on one of the 'discovery' channels. It was on at midnight and had 'hissing' in the title. I can't remember the full title.
> 
> They showed it all in full detail. It looked real and it was all purported to be a genuine documentary. Though who know how much is faked with all these quiz shows and stuff these days.
> 
> ...


na I believe they did it I just dont be recon the cobras could be tame I have seen videos before of people doing it, heres one if your interested.

YouTube - King Cobra Snakeman=


----------



## Razzladazzla (Feb 5, 2007)

That pretty much sums up the documentary. I looked it up. It was called Hiss of Death on National Geographic on Monday.

I agree a snake like that can never be thought of as tame. But maybe they are just good at judging their moods. But for sure, you couldn't do that with a wild caught cobra, so a certain degree of habituation is involved as well.


----------



## CHELLE4781 (Jul 7, 2007)

*o* said:


> This is my royal python、CBUS 2006.


PYTHON? 
or am i being stupid?


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

CHELLE4781 said:


> PYTHON?
> or am i being stupid?


its a rhino viper, hes taking the p*ss


----------



## CHELLE4781 (Jul 7, 2007)

SiUK said:


> its a rhino viper, hes taking the p*ss


sweet thought i was missing summin there:lol2:
very nice tho


----------

